# question regarding cancelled trip



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

firstly I should point out it's our decision to cancel our trip to Bodensee next week - I won't go into detail

My question is - We have a ferry ticket booked on a crossing on Saturday evening which will now not be used. We made the decision when booking that we would not have a flexible ticket due to the cost (tight Yorkshireman). Is there anything we can do to recoup any of the cost?

Travel insurance would only refund if cancellation was due to ferry operators decision or for medical reasons so that's a non starter. TBH we took the cheapest option so it's not the end of the world if we can't get anything back but I thought I'd ask the wider community rather than hear "if only you'd done x,y & z you'd have got a full refund"

Thanks for your time


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You have answered your own question.

YOUR decision not to travel and you bought a "non amendable" ticket. You ticked the terms and conditions when you booked so sorry but I reckon you will have to bear the loss.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As you are aware I am sure, the simple answer is NO. We had to do the same thing with flights purchased from Bordeaux to Gatwick when we were called back urgently a week earlier than we had planned due to a child being in hospital......

It is one of the risks that one takes when buying a fixed ticket and so all you can do is take the hit......

you could try ringing them and see if they will as a gesture of goodwill allow you to transfer it to a later date but I would certainly think it unlikely that they will do so.......

Dave


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I think a refund is probably out of the question but have you considered asking the ferry company if you can move the booking to later in the year (if that suited).

The answer may be no, or it may be yes with an admin charge applied but at least it wouldn't be a total loss situation.


edit. I was typing this at the same time as Penquin (Dave).


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Brittany Ferries gave us a voucher with two year validity when we had to cancel a Spanish crossing. They charged an admin. fee but it was only about a tenner. Certainly worth asking.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

One big advantage of the Chunnel, had to cancel last Sundays crossing, rebooked for this Sunday, £8 extra for more expensive time, no admin fee, excellent treatment  

tony


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

correct I thought the answer might be to take the hit but I will also try making a call to the ferry company and see if they will allow us to move it


----------

